# Alicia and The Zoo Crew (Part 2-2007)



## JadeIcing (Jun 16, 2007)

After all that happened and the fact that my blog was 30+ pages and picture heavy I want to start a new blog. I did but it was lost and thats That is ok not like I had posted much. I will move this one to the blog section later.

Here are new set-ups for everyone since we had new additions and a loss.

This is Ringo's pen. It is 5x2. The middle part is low because the wall and bed are there. He can not getout and they can not get in.






















The Trio is the same.
















This is Elvis x-pen. He has the cover clipped on because he will jump out of it. He is between my two dressers.
















This is Samuel Elijah and Logan Jake's set up.




































This is Samuel Elijah.






This is Logan Jake.






Some cute new pics of Ringo.





















He is on the plate!


























Old Blogs

Alicia and the Zoo Crew

Alicia and The Zoo Crew! (2007)


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh Ali they are just gorgeus!!

I especially love Ringo's set up 

Your GP's are just tttooo cute!


----------



## Spring (Jun 16, 2007)

Yay! Zoo crew pics!!

Everyone is so sweet. I just love your cages, look like so much fun! 

How's Ringo doing?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 16, 2007)

For those of you who don't know Ringo started sneezing again and went back on meds.

He is barely sneezing and discharge is gone.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 22, 2007)

Connor and Dallas









































Teresa and Connor


























Well time for Trio Pictures.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 22, 2007)

Connor 






Teresa
















Dallas


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 22, 2007)

Silly things.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is a Video of Ringo.






Vid of cage locations.


----------



## Spring (Jun 22, 2007)

Aww! Too cute! Zoo crew update! Yay!

I just love those bunny in a bucket shots.. too cute! Too cute all smooshed in there!

I just LOVE this piccy!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 22, 2007)

Aww they are ssoo cute!

I have to agree with Spring, that pic is priceless!

Oh and how is Ringo's name pronounced? I always thought it was RING-GO.

hehe


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 22, 2007)

It is Ringo we just call him Dingo, Dingo Butt and so on.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 23, 2007)

WE ARE IN THE BLOG SECTION! YEA!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jun 23, 2007)

Lol that video of ringo was too funny, he loves his stuffie


----------



## doodle (Jun 24, 2007)

Awww, I could look at your bunnies all day, especially the trio snuggly pics. They are ssooo sweeeet! Great setups too. What brand are (and where'd you get) the NIC panels for Ringo's and the guinea pigs' pens? Those look like they would do a better job of keeping hay and poops inside the cage instead of getting kicked out everywhere.


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 24, 2007)

All there all soooo cute . Im sorry to hear about your loss, but it's really good to see rabbits that look healthy, happy and well looked after x x x x


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 24, 2007)

*Alot better keeping stuff in. *

*Same brand as the others. Just another kind. *






They are a few inches shorter than the regular grids.

*doodle wrote: *


> Awww, I could look at your bunnies all day, especially the trio snuggly pics. They are ssooo sweeeet! Great setups too. What brand are (and where'd you get) the NIC panels for Ringo's and the guinea pigs' pens? Those look like they would do a better job of keeping hay and poops inside the cage instead of getting kicked out everywhere.


----------



## buck rogers (Jun 24, 2007)

Those trio pics are to good, keep em coming. Little ringo warms my hart to when I see him!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 24, 2007)

Aww thank you.

Ringo steals everyones heart.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 25, 2007)

The other night I was logging in to playmy Sims 2and the system froze. So ROB had to hold the power button down to get it to turn off (I know I know, bad thing, but it was his only option at that point - yell at him, I did). When I restarted it it kept rebooting and wouldn't even get to the windows log in screen. Brought it to CompUSA (where we bought it, still under warranty) and they had to send it out to get it fixed. So we'll have it back early next week.

The good news for this anyway, is that we're having the DVD drive looked at too. It was giving us troubles, taking up to 10 minutes to pop open after hitting the button. I'm hoping it's sooo messed up enough to get a new one.



Or just so old I get a new one. 

We bought it in 05 and this is the first real problem. I count that as good. I have to be honest I love the laptop it does everything I want and need.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah, we had a cd drive go out, not open anymore:?. Probably just need new.

Glad you love your laptop since we just got one too! Dual Core Toshiba. We love it so far, or should I say, hubby does.

Off to see your video!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 25, 2007)

Toshiba is what my baby is.


----------



## binkies (Jun 25, 2007)

Looking at all those pictures has made my face hurt from too much smiling! I love your whole furry family. That bucket looking thing is adorable!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 25, 2007)

Loved the vids! So cute, everyone does know their name, that was cute how Connor and Dallas came running up for their treat.

This is a good pic! CUTE!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 25, 2007)

Very much so.


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey Alicia, how are you doing? Still having fun with the new piggies?

I love Ringo's pen. Tell him that I'm planning to come stay with him, and does he mind if I sleep in the half of his pen that's away from the litter tray? 

What happened to Dallas's nose? He kinda reminds me of my BunBun, they have the same shape head side on.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jun 30, 2007)

not that i can have anymore rabbits atm i still look at petfinder and check this little guy out. he reminds me of someone.....http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8643354


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 30, 2007)

*stephiemarie78 wrote: *


> not that i can have anymore rabbits atm i still look at petfinder and check this little guy out. he reminds me of someone.....http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8643354



OMG!!!!

My aunts live there, hmmm.....


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 30, 2007)

*minilops wrote: *


> Hey Alicia, how are you doing? Still having fun with the new piggies?
> 
> I love Ringo's pen. Tell him that I'm planning to come stay with him, and does he mind if I sleep in the half of his pen that's away from the litter tray?
> 
> What happened to Dallas's nose? He kinda reminds me of my BunBun, they have the same shape head side on.




I am ok. YES! We love them so much!

I dont think he will mind sharing as long as you let him use your head.


Not sure. Just like that.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 30, 2007)

*I just talked to my best friend from when I was little. **I hadnt seen or spoken to her since Iwas 7. She has 3 kids. 6, 4, and 1.*

*She is leaving her number and stuff with my mom she wants to see me! *
*
Yay I made a chocolate cake and it came out perfect. We are eatting it warm out the oven with oreo ice cream
*


----------



## ellissian (Jun 30, 2007)

Whats oreo ice cream?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 1, 2007)

*Oreo is a type of cookie. So it was a vanilla icecream with those cookies.*

*ellissian wrote: *


> Whats oreo ice cream?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 1, 2007)

And they are so good to eat especially when you dunk them in milk. LOL

Susan:bunnydancea very big old kid)


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 2, 2007)

I WANT MY LAPTOP!

Mood: ANGRY :grumpy:


----------



## polly (Jul 2, 2007)

Thems the cookies in the Haagen daaz cookies and cream really nice and addictive.

Give Ringo nose rubs from me


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 8, 2007)

Ringo Starr today is your day. You have graced our lives for two years. 

We have cried and laughed with you in that time. Some of the moments we were not sure if we would have you the next day. I held you in my arms never letting go. For two weeks I slept an hour here and there making sure you stayed with us, I would do it again with out a second thought. Some how you have always pulled through, showing us your strength. 

We watched as the others have rejected you yet you still continue to seek them out. You have never let anything change your spirit. Never a mean action from you just love. 

Each time you see us you go insane. Bunny 500 hundred could not describe your joy when someone visits you. Demanding does not cover how much you want to be petted. 

I know you were not my first choice but you were ment to be part of our lives. You will always be are first child. The one that needs us the most. We will always move heaven and earth to make sure you are cared for. 

I know you miss Samantha and how she would lay near you when no one else would. I am sure she is watching out for you and waiting for the day you guys can trully be with each other. Just make sure it is a long way off.

Ringo Starr are little miracle pig, our first, and no way are last we love you more than anything.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## naturestee (Jul 8, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day Ringo!!!

:jumpforjoy:


----------



## buck rogers (Jul 8, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day Ringo Star!!!!!!!arty:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 8, 2007)

[align=center]*Happy 2nd Gotcha Day RINGO**That brought tears to my eyes when I read it. You are one Lucky fella Ringo to have such a great Mommie & daddy!*[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]*Susan*[/align]


----------



## binkies (Jul 8, 2007)

Yay for Ringo!!! He is so cute! I love his spunk and enthuisiasm. Today is a great day.


----------



## rabb1tmad (Jul 8, 2007)

Happy 2nd gotcha Ringo, you star!

:trio


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Ringo is very loved. We don't know what we would do with out him.


----------



## polly (Jul 8, 2007)

Happy second gotcha day ringo

arty:

Nose rubs from me :inlove:


----------



## kellyjade (Jul 8, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day Ringo, you precious boy!:bouquet:


----------



## monklover (Jul 8, 2007)

[align=center]Happy Gotcha Day Ringo!
:jumpforjoy:
You are loved by SOO many people! You are very lucky to have such a great mommie!
:bestwishes::blueribbon::bunny18arty0002::flowerskiss:

:goodjob Alicia!

[/align]


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 8, 2007)

HAPPY GOTCHA DAY RINGO BABY! You are so loved!


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 8, 2007)

*Happy Gotcha Day, Ringo!
:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:
We all love you!
*


----------



## Leslie102 (Jul 8, 2007)

[align=center]:biggrin2:Happy gotcha day Ringo!!!:biggrin2:[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]:happyday:[/align]


----------



## Johncdn (Jul 8, 2007)

[align=center]*Happy Gotcha Day Ringo*[/align]
[align=center]*There are few bunnies as strong as you, Little Man*[/align]


----------



## missyscove (Jul 8, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day, Ringo!!!!!


----------



## Haley (Jul 8, 2007)

:bestwishes: HAPPY GOTCHA DAY RINGO!! :bestwishes:

You are so loved by so many people. I wish I could be there to give this face a kiss!







What a beautiful boy :bunnyheart


----------



## myLoki (Jul 8, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day little bunny!


t.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 8, 2007)

HAPPY GOTCHA DAY YOU 

 BEAUTIFUL BOY!!!!

 inkbouce:


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 8, 2007)

Ringo, I promise that by your 3rd gotcha I'll have rescued you and taken you to your true home in New Zealand .

Happy gotcha day sweetheart! I love you heaps and heaps, keep well baby Dingo :inlove:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 9, 2007)

A belated *HAPPY 2ND GOTCH DAY , *you beautiful boy.

May you have very many more 

Love Jan, Pernod and Shadow


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 9, 2007)

Mood: Blah

Health: Blah

Life: Blah

Anyone see a patern?:?


----------



## binkies (Jul 10, 2007)

Hun, your emotions are all so crazy. You need to settle down a bit!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 10, 2007)

*binkies wrote: *


> Hun, your emotions are all so crazy. You need to settle down a bit!


Not my fault have to go to the dentist.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 10, 2007)

Not in the mood to post nothing but pictures.































More in next post.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 10, 2007)

Great pictures, I love the one with the ear in the water, Wilbur & Jackie do that sometimes.

Susan :bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 10, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Great pictures, I love the one with the ear in the water, Wilbur & Jackie do that sometimes.
> 
> Susan :bunnydance:


Thank you!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 10, 2007)

Off to the dentist. I am so scared of them.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 10, 2007)

Great piccies Ali! I just love the Trio :inlove:

Good luck at the dentist, I'm sure it will be fine 

_~Michaela and the girls~_


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 10, 2007)

Aww! They trio is just so cute!

You take great pics aswell, Ali!

Good luck at the dentist, I just went yesterday


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 10, 2007)

Now I have atleast 3 appts. Two teeth need to be pulled an somefillings.


----------



## binkies (Jul 10, 2007)

Yuck!!!! I'm so sorry!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 10, 2007)

I knew it was coming. That is what happens when you don't have dental isuarance for almost 6 years.:biggrin2:She said for as long as it has been not bad. My problem was my wisdom teeth pushed directly into my molars. Cracking 3, shoot it shattered one.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 15, 2007)

:grumpy:Laptop is no more. My comp time is cut backtop almost zero.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 27, 2007)

Random---

Set-up

















































Ringo's food and water dish...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 29, 2007)

Hellooooo anyone out there?


----------



## binkies (Jul 29, 2007)

I am so jealous of your organizational skills! I'm luck to FIND my supplies.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 30, 2007)

Why thank you.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah, I love how you have all that organized, that is really great, especially good for people with multiple buns. You should put those shots in that thread "caring for multiple buns" or whatever its called. Everything right at your fingertips, great job!

Oh, and I just love Teresa, she's so darn cute!

How are you feeling, by the way? When do you have to go back to the dreaded dentist? I know how you feel there...:tears2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 31, 2007)

Very true. I will I may try and take another Video. Alittle better one.

I went yesterday and go back Thursday.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 31, 2007)

I LOVE your organization...

We're working on that ourselves. We have so much extra stuff, and don't want to throw it away...we could really use some more organization than it all just being in a bin, kinda thrown in. I'd like to organize it better, separate it somehow.

Not to mention, I mentioned to Danny that I'd like to get a bin for their food, and a bin for their litter. It's getting to take too much time having to deal with the bag, and having to turn my wrist to scoop enough litter out of the bucket. Bins would be SO MUCH easier for that stuff...and I'm ALL FOR anything to help make things easier.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 31, 2007)

I am perfect!


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 31, 2007)

Why yes...yes you are.

I mean, where else would I get all those perfect ideas from, if not YOU??

You're amazing, yer wonderful, yer...too good for words!! 

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I am perfect!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 31, 2007)

*I just knew it!*

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Why yes...yes you are.
> 
> I mean, where else would I get all those perfect ideas from, if not YOU??
> 
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey...never doubt your perceptions...hehe!! 

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *I just knew it!*
> 
> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> ...


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow your a great organizer!

In the rack, the third shelf up, to the right, the bottle with the red cap, are those treats from Trader Joes? 

I have the same ones for my cats...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 31, 2007)

Pics!


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 31, 2007)

CUUUTE!!!! I just love your buns...they're so adorable...

You know if I'm ever in the neighborhood...they might just disappear...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow, what a brilliant toy, it's like a big burrow for them!:biggrin2:

I love the fluffy feet picture right at the top as well, how sweet!:love:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 2, 2007)

Yesterday was my dog Akasha Maharets 2nd birthday. She has blessed our lives and so many ways. Her vigilance when Ringo was sick. Her friendship with our sweet Samantha. Her bond with Elvis.



















































Now when he does this she grooms him.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 2, 2007)

This is a hoot!


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 3, 2007)

Aww...handsome Elvis...and beautiful Akasha...what an adorable pair!


----------



## polly (Aug 4, 2007)

Ah love the bunny in the tube pics, can we have more Ringo pics pls i am missing him


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2007)

*Ok I will soon.*

*polly wrote: *


> Ah love the bunny in the tube pics, can we have more Ringo pics pls i am missing him


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 5, 2007)

Name Thingys for the buns and Gps cage.

Ringo






Trio






Elvis






Elijah and Logan






Something else.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 5, 2007)

Rob with Elijah


----------



## YukonDaisy (Aug 5, 2007)

*Cool, I was just thinking I needed name thingies for my cages. Did you make them yourself?
Wow, Elijah is big! I've never met a gp, is that normally how big they are?*

*~Diana*


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 5, 2007)

I don't know he is my first.Elijah is 2.32lbs Logan is 2lbs.

Yup myself. Very easy. Don't ask how I would suck explaining.


----------



## ellissian (Aug 5, 2007)

My pigs weigh between 2 - 3.5 lbs. Some pigs weigh more.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 6, 2007)

Finished my guinea pig boys name plaque.






Now some pictures.

Connor




































Aother post Dallas!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 6, 2007)

Dallas!


----------



## Jenson (Aug 8, 2007)

You have a lovely bunny crew!

Teresa is just the cutest little thing, I'll swap you for a Rex?


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 8, 2007)

Nope.:biggrin2:That is are little mother.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 9, 2007)

What a wonderful bunch


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 9, 2007)

This guy joined us. His name is Wyatt Earp.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 13, 2007)

RIP Lonely My First Hamster, Molly Marie my sweet puppy(RIP), Elvis the Demon Monkey Bird RIP, Samantha Jane(RIP),and family pets,

You all blessed my lives for a short while and were gone. Some Everyone of you has been lovedwere here you blessed us. 

Bo the Snack. Jasper Jax, Ringo Starr,Akasha "Kashi" Maheret, Connor Grayson, Teresa Mekare,Dallas Jinx Jones, Elvis Aaron, Wyatt Earp, Samuel Elijah, Logan Jake, and family pets,

You bless our lives to this day and I want you to know I love you so much.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 13, 2007)

*

*


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 13, 2007)

YIKES! Trio is loose and getting along with Wyatt.


----------



## Spring (Aug 13, 2007)

OH YAY!! inkbouce:

I'm so happy at the possibility of bonding 4, or even 5! That'd be so great! It's going to be so cool to see them all together! Hopefully you can get Wyatt neutered soon and start the bonding!

:woohoo


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 13, 2007)

It is our dream for Wyatt and Elvis to join the trio.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh gosh Jade, is that your bedroom, how in the world do you climb out of bed. lol Great pics and vids.

Ringo, I did not realize how bad his tilt was wow, Ringo sure is getting around great, I sure loved it how he was making love with his stuffed. lol All of your babies are so cute and I did not know you had guinea pigs. I miss mine so much. I had to rehome them all before we moved to West Virginia, we were only allowed the dog. My friend just told me that the lethal Pearl passed away on the 4th.

Anyhoo great pics and love the name. You should name the next bun Dakota. It goes with with Dallas.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2007)

*Hehe only one side to get out.*

*Ringo is our mircle bun. I just got the GPs from Amanda (binkies). I would hate to give up any of my guys. I thank godI have my mom who would take them all in a second.*

*Thank you my guys are my world.*



*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> Oh gosh Jade, is that your bedroom, how in the world do you climb out of bed. lol Great pics and vids.
> 
> Ringo, I did not realize how bad his tilt was wow, Ringo sure is getting around great, I sure loved it how he was making love with his stuffed. lol All of your babies are so cute and I did not know you had guinea pigs. I miss mine so much. I had to rehome them all before we moved to West Virginia, we were only allowed the dog. My friend just told me that the lethal Pearl passed away on the 4th.
> 
> Anyhoo great pics and love the name. You should name the next bun Dakota. It goes with with Dallas.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow from her, that is cool. She still have hers or was that her two, or was that when she fostered them? I am confused. lol

My hub would not approve that in our bedroom. He hated it if there was no room. So I made sure that the cages are mostly on my side or the foot of the bed. We had a big bedroom but by the time we had the cages together, we had 2x7, 2 high, the 2x3 was MeatHead's 2x4 was my girl piggies, then a 2x2 above the girls was my Checkers pig, then I had 4 more 2x2s for my other loner boys. lol


----------



## polly (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah Ringo videos:inlove:love him so much he is a brill example of how happy a bun can be with head tilt . more Ringo piccies gorgeous biy give him nose rubs for me


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2007)

I have never seen a bunny get so excited when he sees their mummie and daddy. Ringo is adoreable. :bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2007)

*They were her fosters. I can never thank her enough I love our boys.*

*I have cleaned up alot of space with the cages and stuff. As soon as I can the gps cage will go on the trios. The cage that takes the most space is Ringos. Can not change it because he needs what he has cause of his problems.Also Rob wanted him so he has to deal with Ringo's special needs.*

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> Wow from her, that is cool. She still have hers or was that her two, or was that when she fostered them? I am confused. lol
> 
> My hub would not approve that in our bedroom. He hated it if there was no room. So I made sure that the cages are mostly on my side or the foot of the bed. We had a big bedroom but by the time we had the cages together, we had 2x7, 2 high, the 2x3 was MeatHead's 2x4 was my girl piggies, then a 2x2 above the girls was my Checkers pig, then I had 4 more 2x2s for my other loner boys. lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2007)

*Why thank you. He is a sweety. We adore him. *

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> I have never seen a bunny get so excited when he sees their mummie and daddy. Ringo is adoreable. :bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2007)

I just added Ringo's Gotcha Day in here.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2007)

Amanda is a good person. I wish you were not far, I'd say come to the pignic in Pgh pa. I am hosting it.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2007)

*She is awesome! GAH! I need to meet more people from here. I need to move.*

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> Amanda is a good person. I wish you were far, I'd say come to the pignic in Pgh pa. I am hosting it.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2007)

*I hear ya, I met Dan (Mambo101, and Cirrustwi (Jen). I have not heard from Jen though. I am not sure if Amanda is coming to the pignic or not. I drove pass Wise Va when I picked up 2 peruvian piggies last June.
JadeIcing wrote: *


> *She is awesome! GAH! I need to meet more people from here. I need to move.*
> 
> *SweetPeasMommie wrote: *
> 
> ...


----------



## ellissian (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok you are getting 6 pets and a child from me, it's only fair that you send youme Connor, Teresa and Dallas! :biggrin2:

Actually I've just remembered it was 7 pets!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2007)

*They so they are not leaving. They are very happy with there accommodations.*

*Ok you are getting 6 pets and a child from me, it's only fair that you send youme Connor, Teresa and Dallas! :biggrin2:

Actually I've just remembered it was 7 pets!
[/quote]
*


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2007)

I am bored.

Though I do need to update the bonding blog. :shock:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2007)

Bale of hay my mom got me for $5.99. YAY!



















Lizard pictures for Michelle.

Bo the Skink














































Jax the Gecko


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 20, 2007)

Hehe greedy....


----------



## Spring (Aug 20, 2007)

OH MY GOSH!! HEHEHEHE

That is so adorable! Poor little Teresa's too short to jump hehehehe! That is so adorable, I was giggling all the way through!

Way too cute!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 20, 2007)

Awww, poor Teresa too small to jump up on the couch didn't get any. She's so cute.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 20, 2007)

I gave her a piece. Also When Connor jumped down she stole his piece.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 20, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I gave her a piece. Also When Connor jumped down she stole his piece.


I figured you did. I can't believe she stole Connor's:shock:. Hee Hee.


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh Ali your lizards are perfection!

Thank you so much for those pictures, I'm in love :inlove: (with the lizards, not you, though you're very nice! )

So you can add them to the crate when you send me Ringo and Dallas and Teresa. I will let you keep your dog and your other rabbits.

Fair?


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 20, 2007)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Oh Ali your lizards are perfection!
> 
> Thank you so much for those pictures, I'm in love :inlove: (with the lizards, not you, though you're very nice! )
> 
> ...


:duel:boxing:zoro::no::nonono:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 21, 2007)

WYATT!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 23, 2007)

[align=left]*EUREKA! I finally figured how to get the best pics Elvis! If I Put up the curtain and let the sun in all the way turn off the flash....NO RED EYE! Pictures to come later.*[/align]


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 23, 2007)

I've already seen the pics, na na na na na naaa! 

Now add them to your blog already! :grumpy:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2007)

Pictures

Dallas
















Elvis









































Trio


----------



## cheryl (Aug 24, 2007)

Beautiful pictures Alishia...i really,really love Dallas 

Your bunnies are just gorgeous :big kiss:

cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2007)

Thank you. Dallas is a great looking boy. 

They all are.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 24, 2007)

elvis has blue eyes! I never noticed


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes he does that is what caught my attention at first.


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh, I just can't get enough of those GORGEOUS babies!!! 

Can they vacation at my house? Tell them they can enjoy the warm California sun! 

P.S. Nuthin cooler than a skink smile...


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 26, 2007)

Wyatt needs to be fixed! 

He has started spraying. My poor Elvis has some yellow stains on him thanx to Wyatt now I will have to wash him up.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 26, 2007)

Poor Elvis! Hopefully his day will get a little better since he's the star of the day on Bountiful Bunnies http://www.bountifulbunnies.blogspot.com


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 26, 2007)

He says thank you.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 4, 2007)

:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 4, 2007)

Nicky aka Tugs


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 4, 2007)

Alex aka Hugs


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 4, 2007)

They are precious!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 4, 2007)

:grumpy:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 4, 2007)

I love them. I'll look at all the photos you want to post! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## TK Bunnies (Sep 4, 2007)

There sooooooooooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 5, 2007)

Things have been so crazy here. So much going on. 

Here is a picture of Elvis running from the evil Sith Lord.






Connor with his head in a bag.






Dallas and his busy life.
















Ringo and his busy life.





















Wyatt enjoying hispermanante home.














































Trio Action






New cage for them. 3x2 may seem small for them but they are small buns.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 5, 2007)

Great pictures Ali. Does Wyatt have *Blue* eyes? They are gorgeous. 

You have a very Good Looking Bunny Family.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 5, 2007)

I think I'm stealing Wyatt......he's a cutie!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 5, 2007)

*His eyes are weird. They are a muted grayish brown. One of my fosters has the same color eyes.*

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Great pictures Ali. Does Wyatt have *Blue* eyes? They are gorgeous.
> 
> You have a very Good Looking Bunny Family.
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 5, 2007)

*Nope all mine.*

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I think I'm stealing Wyatt......he's a cutie!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Sep 5, 2007)

i love the 1 ear up 1 down look! soooo cute


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 17, 2007)

New Pics!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 17, 2007)

What cutie butts! They're adorable Ali. Are you fostering these two or are they your mom's?


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 17, 2007)

Fostering. :biggrin2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 17, 2007)

So when do they become part of gthe family?


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 17, 2007)

Never. If I kept them which I don't want to it would trully be the end of fostering. Plus we are getting two other animals. No not bunnies.:biggrin2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 17, 2007)

we've heard that before. 

*whispers*Are those the two we were talking about?


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 17, 2007)

NO!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 17, 2007)

tehehe than who are you getting?


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 17, 2007)

Not Telling!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 17, 2007)

oooo you are so bad!:X


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 17, 2007)

:devil:lalalala:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 17, 2007)

http://zoocrewbunnies.blogspot.com/


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 17, 2007)

OMG...how cute is she?!?!

I swear...stretch her features a tad...and she's a brown Maisie!

What a perfect pair they would make, too...the two princesses!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 17, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> OMG...how cute is she?!?!
> 
> I swear...stretch her features a tad...and she's a brown Maisie!
> 
> What a perfect pair they would make, too...the two princesses!


East and West Coast Queens.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 17, 2007)

Yay for Diva Dwarfs!


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 17, 2007)

She's utterly perfect.

:big kiss:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 17, 2007)

Look...I see...a beautiful bride!! 

:big kiss:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 18, 2007)

:biggrin2:Thank you


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 18, 2007)

*Yeah! And the pic of Alicia ain't bad either .

maherwoman wrote: *


> Look...I see...a beautiful bride!!
> 
> :big kiss:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 18, 2007)

No comments for the cute babies?


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 18, 2007)

I am adding my fosters in here. To hard to keep up so many blogs.:biggrin2:


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Sep 18, 2007)

I think you have a contender there for the "Disapproving Bunnies" thread. I guess the caption would read "I disapprove of this human getting more attention than me" because she is trying to step in front of your pic in the first few =) Cute bunny.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 25, 2007)

I have been so busy. Work has been crazy but so good. I love working again. 

The animals are great. They are all still getting plenty of attention, plenty of time out. Its not easy andat times it means sleeping less. 

Everyoneis healthy and happy.


----------



## binkies (Sep 25, 2007)

I really admire you for keeping up with all the babies and work. It is hard work!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 25, 2007)

It is not easy. By the time I have a day off I am so tired I get sick but I keep going. I finish what I have to do with them than I crash. I couldn't do spot cleaning today was to tired. They all got out time and tomorrow night I will do a full clean. 

Good thing I have Rob.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 5, 2007)

I am doing this right now.....ullhair:.........This tonight......:sweepand the next few nights. I have to do alittle each day. Not counting run times.

I worked Wensday 10-6, I worked Thursday 8-4, I work today 10-6, Saturday 10-6, Sunday 10-6, and Monday 8-4.

Ringo:


----------



## m.e. (Oct 5, 2007)

:big kiss:to Ringo


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 5, 2007)

*He says thank you and he sends you some in return.*

*m.e. wrote: *


> :big kiss:to Ringo


----------



## Haley (Oct 5, 2007)

oh hun, you were right- he has lost weight! Lots of prayers and good vibes for you and Ringo.

We love you little man!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 5, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> oh hun, you were right- he has lost weight! Lots of prayers and good vibes for you and Ringo.
> 
> We love you little man!


See. The vet left me a message to call tomorrow. She is going to try and fit him in ASAP. Told ya I have an awesome vet.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 5, 2007)

:bunnyhug:hugs for Ringo!

You do have an awesome vet Ali!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 5, 2007)

Ringo is so ADORABLE. Give him kisses from me.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin2:I will if you give Daisy some from me.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 5, 2007)

My little nephew is adorable...as usual!!

Give him a big ol' kiss from us, ok? :big kiss:

And some dandelions...:bouquet:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 7, 2007)

I am on my 5th day straight! 

Here are some gp pics.

Logan







Elijah

















Both


























"You stink!"


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 7, 2007)

*I got him in for Tuesday at 10! *

*Haley wrote: *


> oh hun, you were right- he has lost weight! Lots of prayers and good vibes for you and Ringo.
> 
> We love you little man!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 7, 2007)

More Gps.

Logan





















Elijah











Both


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh, I hope Ringo is ok! I wonder what's causing him to lose weight. He's so adorable!

That last piggy picture is so cute! I love when they curl up and sleep like that!


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 7, 2007)

Ringo! :shock:

He looks tiny, and like his hair is all falling out . I hope he is ok, you know he's such a special little guy to me. I don't think I could handle it if anything happened to my dingo.

:sad:

Hugs for my little guy :hug1 and for you too Ali.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 7, 2007)

Ringo has gone through a massive moult. I mean it was coming out in droves.:shock:He also some how dropped weight. Enough that you can really see it.


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow yeah :shock:, when bunnies moult in America, they really MOULT! I see lots of buns here on RO do massive moults that I've never seen mine do, might be because of our mild climate in NZ.

He's got the best mommy in the world anyway to look after him and make sure he's ok .

Logan and Elijahs pics are awesome too, them's some cute piggies you got there.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 9, 2007)

"Hey Mama can we take pictures?"






"We can!"






"Should I pose?" 






"Do I have nice eyes?"






"I am dreamy!"






"I am alittle tired but I will keep going."






"I know I can."






"My paws are crossed I want to bond with someone."






"I am praying I bond."






"I look like Dallas!"






"I am to sexy for my blanket!"






"Look my shadow."






"Love me!"






"Love me!"






"Pounce!"






"I am a good looking boy."






"Is the forum talking about me?"







"Do they love me?"






"Do they?"






"Aunty Rosie? Aunty Peg? Aunty Nadia? Uncle Jim?"






-------------

Holding my baby boy.


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 9, 2007)

Great pictures!!! Ok I love the GPs.They are adorable.

And look at that little baby andall the sweet pictures. Good photo shoot... you should mail him to me....

just a suggestion

___________
Nadia


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 9, 2007)

No.

I have to start getting ready to go to the v-e-t.


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 9, 2007)

*HEY!
*
I want to be his aunty too :tears2:.*
*


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 9, 2007)

AWW!!! MR. WYATT!!! What a handsome boy...and look at those t-o-e-s!!!! 
I got to hold Fiver's hind feet (well that, and his whole little self) yesterday...oh my...is there anything more adorable than those TOES?!?! I was in HEAVEN!!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 9, 2007)

Awww look how cute you are. Can I be his Auntie too. I just love how he has his paws crossed and cleaning thems selves like they are praying. 

I hope you bond.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 9, 2007)

*Thought you wanted just Ringo.:shock:*

*NZminilops wrote: *


> *HEY!
> *
> I want to be his aunty too :tears2:.*
> *


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 9, 2007)

*Yes whats your name? I dont want him to call you Aunty SweetPeasMommie.*

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> Awww look how cute you are. Can I be his Auntie too. I just love how he has his paws crossed and cleaning thems selves like they are praying.
> 
> I hope you bond.


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 9, 2007)

Dude, I want them ALL!

Ringo is my number 1, "I'll steal him even if it kills me" bun in the world, but come on, who could say no to Wyatt? Look at those ears, I could just smooch him all day long.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok so you are his Aunty Michelle.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 9, 2007)

I LOVE their back feetsies! He's so cute!

Good luck with the vet..... I'm hoping to hear good news on RINGO!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok some tooth issues we will try to fix with hay.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 15, 2007)

Well not much to say cept the babies were adopted. Went to a home together where they have the the run of a family room.

I have a new foster. I named him Galen. He was dumped at a shelter at 6-8wks old and was in there till last week. He is now 7mnths old. Some kind of lop mix. Scared little guy.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 16, 2007)

Galen,is just gorgeous...and i love the name you called him 

poor little bugger,i can just imagine how scared he must be feeling

cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 16, 2007)

He is sooo cute! Very sweet!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh look at that handsome boy! How on earth does someone just dump a sweetheart like that?!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 16, 2007)

There was actually 5 all together. 2 were grabbed by one rescue and we grabbed two. They were adopted months ago. http://3bunnies.org/babies_1_2.htm


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Oct 16, 2007)

He is soooo precious! :inlove:I wish I was as creative with names, I love that name!


----------



## polly (Oct 16, 2007)

He is such a cutie. poor wee man how long will you have him for Alicia?

Give Ringo special nose rubs from me 

And Wyatts just a bunny model, gorgeous :hearts:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 16, 2007)

Galen will be here as long as need be. Which as scared as he is will be awile. 

I will give Ringo a kiss.

Wyatt says thank you.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 16, 2007)

I love Galen! He looks just like Jenson :hearts.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 18, 2007)

Elvis was a dumped rabbit whos owners no longer had time for him. Sadly once he was home it was very clear he had been abused. He is are little lover despite it all. He went from an unloved rabbit to a adored spoiled little raabbit KING. 

Seniorcats made a wonderful gift to Elvis one that made me cry considering how he came by his name.....



























The one he is currently using.















































Edit: Adding to my blog


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 18, 2007)

He looks SO HAPPY on his new bed, too!! 

And you sound really happy in receiving them...

SeniorCats...yer awesome!! 

:highfive::great::yes::bouquet::goodjob:blueribbon:


----------



## cmh9023 (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow...those look great!!! What a wonderful gift


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 18, 2007)

I LOOOOVE them! How darn cute !


Now I need to use the fabric that I have to sew pillows for the ratties and bunnies because they saw Elvis' cool pillows


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 18, 2007)

Those are really great! Man, she could have a good thing going selling those, open her own line and all. Sheets, curtains, comforters:shock:. Nice work Seniorcats!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow those are great! What do you stuff them with?


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 18, 2007)

Elvis is a little doll! Note to self - go to Alicia's house and steal Elvis. I'm so glad that size works. It's the same size I make for the cat trees at the shelter.

They are stuffed with 2 layers of quilt batting that I buy by the yard at Joanne's - either 4 ounce or 6 ounce batting, can't remember which I used. I usually get the 10 ounce but they were out.

Elvis and Elvis fans rule!:elvis2:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 18, 2007)

Great thanks! They look so great!


----------



## cheryl (Oct 18, 2007)

What a lucky little boy Elvis is!,it looks like he's enjoying his new gift too

That was so nice of seniorcats to do that for Elvis 

Cheryl


----------



## TK Bunnies (Oct 18, 2007)

Awwwww what a sweet little boy!!! :inlove:

The pillows look great!!! :goodjob You're awesome seniorcats!!!! :blueribbon::highfive::bunnyhug:arty0002:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 19, 2007)

_You sure? Dis jus for me? _


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 19, 2007)

:great:You're so awesome Ann!!! Ann is always making these beds and blankets for her local cat shelter.

Hey Ann.....I have a lot of yardage I don't think I'll ever use. It's mostly florals. Do you want it for beds and blankies?


----------



## pamnock (Oct 19, 2007)

Those are soooooooo awesome!!!!! What a spoiled boy 



Pam


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 19, 2007)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> :great:You're so awesome Ann!!! Ann is always making these beds and blankets for her local cat shelter.
> 
> Hey Ann.....I have a lot of yardage I don't think I'll ever use. It's mostly florals. Do you want it for beds and blankies?


Thank you! Yes, would love to have more fabric for shelter projects. Florals are very popular. Let me know if you need a receipt for taxes.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 19, 2007)

I'll gather it up this weekend and get it in the mail to you. You can send me a receipt for whatever you think it's worth. Never hurts to have a little extra deduction on those nasty taxes! It will be nice to clean out the sewing room to make room for more fabric.


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 19, 2007)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I'll gather it up this weekend and get it in the mail to you. You can send me a receipt for whatever you think it's worth. Never hurts to have a little extra deduction on those nasty taxes! It will be nice to clean out the sewing room to make room for more fabric.


Hee hee! Thanks again. You are definitely feeding my fabric addiction. I cleared out some fabric in the spring and donated to the cancer quilting guild- children's prints. Then I promptly went out and bought more fabric for cat beds. Shame on me.... Fabric addiction is a good thing.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh wow, they are wonderful! Just fitting for a beautiful boy 

Jan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 19, 2007)

So cute! Makes me want to make Rory some cushions for his royal little self to set upon! Thanks for telling us how they're made, too. I'm working on a quilt right now and should have some batting left over. Elvis is such a sweetie, who could hurt that bee yoo tee ful little bunny boy? :cry2


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 21, 2007)

No idea. Someone stupid he is the biggest mush ever.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 21, 2007)

Guess what!?

Ringo is putting the weight back on!!!

:biggrin2:

Want pictures?


----------



## myLoki (Oct 21, 2007)

YES YES YES YES YES! We need some good news around here. :biggrin2:



t.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 21, 2007)

Ok


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 21, 2007)

Boy, he looks so much better...it makes me feel a bit better that he's looking so much better-filled-out.

Give my Dingo kisses from his Auntie, ok?


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 21, 2007)

*I will.*

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Boy, he looks so much better...it makes me feel a bit better that he's looking so much better-filled-out.
> 
> Give my Dingo kisses from his Auntie, ok?


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 25, 2007)

Well lets see, buns healthy. Animals spoiled. We are still all alive. Life is great. I am off this weekend so you will get a HUGE update than.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 25, 2007)

Yay for being off on the weekends! I have Saturday - Tuesday off :biggrin2:!


I can't wait for more pictures :biggrin2:!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 25, 2007)

Just for you!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 27, 2007)

Bigger update later. Right now have to do a full clean on 6 cages and 2 tanks.

:shock:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 27, 2007)

Hmm where do I start....

Ringo is going very well seems he is bouncing back. His coat is FINALLY getting back to normal. He is happy go lucky self.

Connor is shedding now. Getting alittle betterwith Elvis. 

Teresa is a princess as always everyday she seems to look for us more. 

Dallas is still his goofy self, he is still trying to be boss.

Elvis is moulting! Bah I thought I had seen enough clouds of white fur. He is seeking the trios attention. Not being mean to them.

Wyatt is Wyatt. I swear he is weird. Just an odd ball. We adore him.

Galen the Shy my sweet but petrified foster is still scared. We still can't touch him. He is destructive, and hates other rabbits but he has PERFECT litter habbits!

Ok Logan and Elijah are good. Silly guinea piggies. 

Lizards awesome as usual.

Kashi is great, we will be starting clicker training.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey how is everyone? Things here are so nuts. Everyone is doing great. 

Ringo is putting on weight again. He is back to his normal self.






Elvis is his normal active self just shedding. We are having to pay more attention to him. He craves interaction. I really hope I can get him bonded to the trio. He needs more interaction. 






Wyatt is good. I feel really bad though since we have not been able to firm up a date on the guniea pigs coming his neuter has been put off. No not money problems just I don't want to have so much weighing on my mind at once.






The trio is the trio nuts as always. I swear they are to funny. They are doing better with Elvis next to them. 











Logan and Elijah are doing great. Each day they come around alittle more. Now they are headbutting us when we hide treats in our fist.






Kashi is great, we have started clicker training. Just basic commands that she follows already. We are trying to get her more used to us leaving early morning to work.






Mace and Merlin should be here before the end of the year I really can not wait. I have been in love with them since the day Amy got them. I helped name them. They were what pushed me on my quest to have guinea pigs and I am on cloud nine that now they to will be mine. I can never thank Amy enough for trusting me with them. 

(These are pictures Peg posted awhile ago the kitty is Ms. Faith)


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the updates Ali - great to hear that everyone is doing well.I'm so happy to hear that Ringo is putting weight on - give that little bun a big snuggle from me!:adorable:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 2, 2007)

I just did. :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2007)

Other than this scare with Teresa everyone is fine. I am kind of just struggling along.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 16, 2007)

:shock2:WOW!! That mat is TOO COOL!!!! I just LOVE it! :elvis2:

What a Great Great Idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm with Seniorcats....Elvis and his fans ROCK! 

As a matter of fact, my Xmas card this year is going to be my rabbits on the living room couch in Graceland. :hearts

Look how pretty he looks on it! :big kiss: Precious Precious Precious!! Most definitely fit for a King! 

Thank you so much for telling me aboutit. I love it and your little Elvis as much as you thought I would! :woohoo

EDIT TO INCLUDE:






Look at him standing so proud and mushing to get out. The would've melted Elvis, the man. He loved animals, and he sure did his fair share of mentioning rabbits in his songs.

As a matter of fact, one of his quotes in the book "Life Lessons from Elvis" was "Never trust a person that's never caught a rabbit." :runningrabbit::run:

Yes, he sang it in a song, but it was also one of his "Life Lessons". He was a wise man!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2007)

I thought you would. He is very luicky guy to have friend make those for him.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 24, 2007)

Well Teresa is eating, jumping and chasingDallaswhen heannoys her. Head is straight and eating fine on her own. 

We have attached apen to the front of the trios cage and they LOVEit! It is a huge space.With that like that I can let the run in that big space, Elvis in the room,Ringo in the hall and the livingroom is in half. Oneside for Wyatt and theother for Galen my foster. It issoooo good considering how much I work. 

Bonding is going slow but I am not giving up.My goal is to bond everyone that can be bonded.

The big newsis yesterday Connor Grayson turned 2! We estimated this by how old he was when we got him and it would be sometime along this week. So wish my little black dare devil a happy birthday


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 26, 2007)

YAY! glad to hear Teresa is doing better. :bunnydance:

Bonding is frustrating but I'm sure it will be worth it in the end. 

Good luck!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 27, 2007)

*Thank you. On Sunday my two guinea pigs fly in from Texas! Monday morning I book Wyatt's neuter!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!*

*Thumpers_Mom wrote: *


> YAY! glad to hear Teresa is doing better. :bunnydance:
> 
> Bonding is frustrating but I'm sure it will be worth it in the end.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## binkies (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm so excited for you! Great things happening. New additions, little man getting his luggage unpacked....all good.


----------

